# Taumelkäfer-Plage



## Elfriede (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

__ Taumelkäfer auf dem Wasser tanzen zu sehen ist vergnüglich, aber von Hunderten Taumelkäfern im Haus heimgesucht zu werden ist schlimm. So bei mir in den letzten Abenden und Nächten geschehen. Dass es sich um Taumelkäfer handelt bin ich ziemlich sicher, obwohl ich mir nicht erklären kann, warum sie sich nicht im Teich tummeln, der direkt an meine Terrasse anschließt. 

Letzte Nacht habe ich versucht die __ Käfer zu fotografieren, leider aber sind  die Bilder nicht sehr gut geworden. Die Käfer sind sehr schnell unterwegs, laufend oder fliegend. Sie starten oder landen mit einem metallisch knackenden Geräusch und sind ca. 7mm lang. 

Und so schaut es zur Zeit in meinem Haus aus, die Käfer sind einfach überall. Wenn es nicht Taumelkäfer sein sollten, was dann?


              


 


 


Von kleinen Käfern genervt und geplagt  grüße ich aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Taumelkäfer-Plage*

Hi!  

Ach herrje.. das ist ja nervig... sind anscheinend auch vom Licht angezogen?  Evtl. hilft da bestimmt auch so ein UV Insektenlicht wenn Ihr die loshaben wollt


----------



## Elfriede (28. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Taumelkäfer-Plage*

Hallo Lucy,

ja die __ Käfer sind wirklich lästig, denn besonders gerne halten sie sich  in meinen Haaren auf und selbst offene USB-Slots sind nicht vor ihnen sicher. Aber " verbrutzeln" möchte ich sie trotzdem nicht, weil ich hoffe, dass sie mein Haus freiwillig räumen werden,  wenn wieder Wind aufkommt, denn sie kamen mit der Windstille und plötzlichen Hitze. Zwar sind hohe Temperaturen um diese Jahreszeit hier ganz normal, aber absolute Windstille gibt es auf Paros äußerst selten.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Andreas A. (29. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Taumelkäfer-Plage*

Hallo!
Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass das Taumelkäfer sind. Bei Taumelkäfern ist das vordere Beinpaar sehr viel länger als die folgenden und die Fühler sind sehr kurz. Auf dem ersten Foto sieht das aber anders aus. Leider ist die Bestimmung von Käfern auf Fotos oftmals schwierig, da diese Insektenordnung mit 20.000 Arten allein in Europa so unglaublich groß ist.
Vielleicht weis ja trotzdem jemand, was das für __ Käfer sind.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Elfriede (29. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Taumelkäfer-Plage*

Hallo Andreas,

ja, so sicher bin ich nun auch nicht mehr, dass es sich in meinem Haus wirklich  um Taumelkäfer handelt, denn die Beinlängen stimmen mit den Beschreibungen und Bildern im Internet nicht überein. 
Zwischen den Taumelkäferbildern auf meinem Bildschirm tummelten sich heute zwei lebende Exemplare, die einen sehr eindrucksvollen Vergleich möglich machten. Meine __ Käfer haben drei völlig unterschiedliche Beinpaare, am längsten sind die Hinterbeine, die die Käfer von Zeit zu Zeit einklappen und die winzigen Frosch-Schenkeln ähnlich sind. Das schildförmige Hinterteil glänzt golden bei guter Beleuchtung, sonst sind sie rundum  schwarz.
Übrigens kann ich heute nicht mehr von einer Plage reden, es sind höchstens noch 15 Käfer im Haus,  also hat die Windstille und Hitze nichts mit ihrem Massenauftritt in  den letzten Nächten zu tun, denn es ist unvermindert heiß und windstill.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------

